# Coaster Brake Challenge 21



## rev106 (Dec 20, 2018)

Coaster Brake Challenge is a mtb off road rally series where you can ride a bike armed only with a coaster brake. No gears, multi-speed internal hubs or additional hand or other kinds of brakes allowed. This event has been going on for over 10 years now and has a good turn out of 20-30 people, new blood is what we're seeking perhaps you've heard if it. If you like fun, amazing positive attitudes, and single speed mountain biking, this may be for you. 20.00 entry fee gets you a t-shirt, a patch and 4 rallies with food and prizes at the last run. Meet points are located on my website (see flyer pic for that info) as well as all you'll need to know to give it a shot. I have loaner bikes that you can use upon request. Hope to see you then!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2019)

rev106 said:


> new blood is what we're seeking perhaps you've heard if it. If you like fun, amazing positive attitudes, and single speed mountain biking, this may be for you.



But, I don't like to bleed when riding!
One of these rides I'll get to; it's just a bit to far to ride to from Fountain Valley.
@okozzy @birdzgarage have talked about it before.
Too many ride events and Swaps to catch them all.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 3, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> But, I don't like to bleed when riding!
> One of these rides I'll get to; it's just a bit to far to ride to from Fountain Valley.
> @okozzy @birdzgarage have talked about it before.
> Too many ride events and Swaps to catch them all.
> View attachment 927715



You only bleed, when & if you crash.


----------



## rev106 (Jan 5, 2019)

well it is a month long and we do it twice a year for over 10 years now so the window is open often if you choose to join.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Fun!


----------



## rev106 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2019)

Good clean fun and great lookin group!


----------



## rev106 (Jan 19, 2019)

Good times, over a decade now of skids...


----------

